

Why Summer Vacations--and the Internet--Really Make You More Productive  - waxymonkeyfrog
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/08/why-summer-vacations-and-the-internet-make-you-more-productive/244289/

======
mberning
I've often been through stretches where I feel burnt out at work, can't seem
to pick up steam on a project, and end up 'wasting' a lot of time looking at
my favorite websites and doing other non-work stuff. I've found that these end
up being balanced by periods of very high productivity. It's like there is
some sort of subconscious self correction mechanism at work. I used to fret
about it, but now I just accept it as part of my work habits.

~~~
waxymonkeyfrog
They say the same thing about not being able to sleep. Get up, stretch, do
something small and deliberate to clear your head (like drinking a glass of
water), and then come back after you've self-corrected.

------
kristianp
They don't cite any research that say vacations improve productivity, whereas
breaks and 5-day work weeks appear to have actual research to back them.

